# Brookstone Dual Watch Winder Repair



## salemm (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a ~3 year Brookstone dual watch winder model #696633. The left side stopped working about 3 months back. I called Brookstone and they were absolutely no use. They do not repair them, they do not have parts and they do not have schematics for this item. 

I tried on my own to open it up, but I can't figure out how to get to the motor to check it out or find a part number. 
I would appreciate any help or advice anyone could offer.

It lists for around $160 but was a gift from my son. I would hate to round file it.


----------



## soundsandbytes (Mar 22, 2010)

it would help if you took some quality pics of the unit, specifically the locations of the fasteners (screws, bolts, etc.). I do this sort of thing all the time, as a matter of fact just this morning I took my Orbita Sparta Watchwinder about this morning to see if I could make it quieter by lubricating all the cogs and bearings, etc..... btw, it only made it a bit quieter.


----------



## triumphrox (Nov 22, 2014)

I've got two of their single watch winders and one of the double. A while back one of the single winders quit working. It turns out it was the on/off switch. I also found the drive band from the motor (a glorified rubber band) was also about to break. Brookstone does carry those parts at $6 and $4 respectively, plus tax and shipping. Not a difficult swap.


----------



## Tom L (Jan 19, 2021)

triumphrox said:


> I've got two of their single watch winders and one of the double. A while back one of the single winders quit working. It turns out it was the on/off switch. I also found the drive band from the motor (a glorified rubber band) was also about to break. Brookstone does carry those parts at $6 and $4 respectively, plus tax and shipping. Not a difficult swap.


Can you share where you found the replacement switch?


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah, four years ago, there was a company called Brookstone. They sold crap winders along with lots of other kinds of crap. 

They went bust. That was about four years ago. Sooo...


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

I fixed my single watch winder from brookstone a couple years ago using just a regular rubber band. I will take pictures as soon as I can.
It wasn't a clean fix, the glue was glue so I have to break it.
Unless you turn it around is not
Visible.


----------



## nursemanit (Dec 27, 2020)

A jigsaw on a 45-degree angle would have let you re-glue. Next time


----------



## triumphrox (Nov 22, 2014)

Tom L said:


> Can you share where you found the replacement switch?


Sorry about the delay responding. At the time, I was able to get both the band and switch through Brookstone, but as you can tell it was several years ago so I don't know if they still sell them, or if they're even still in business. If you're handy you can probably wire in a switch yourself and use a stout rubber band for the drive belt.


----------



## Gclink (Mar 28, 2018)

I have the quad version of this winder made by Heiden. To disassemble it, remove the screws on the velour panel which are covered with black dots. Peel the velour side panels off and then pull the entire plate out. The belts should by replaced with 1.5” O-Rings available in the plumbing department of any hardware store. the exact motors are about $25 on Amazon. Reassemble using double sided tape on the side panels. It’s not difficult to repair these correctly.


----------

